# Needing a crash course in mechanics! (



## kat_ingram

I apologize if this has been brought up, but I could not find a thread like this. As a 20 something female with limited knowledge of vehicles, is there a good resource on the basics of mechanics?

I don't need to know every detail of every vehicle ever made, but I definitely could stand to know a bit more about what makes my vehicle (bov or not) tick. No man in my life to change a tire for me at the moment, so it's up to me to do it.  Tried looking for books and guides, but haven't come up with anything yet. Anything, even websites to check out, would be appreciated.


----------



## Grimm

As a woman who rebuilt her own car before turning 20 I recommend a copy of the Chilton's guide for your vehicle's make and model.

http://www.chiltonsonline.com/


----------



## Justaguy987

http://workshop-manuals.com/ they have free manuals for most vehicles online, but do want donations or to have you post links on your social media accounts to "fund" them. I have used them and while they do not have ever vehicle, I can usually find one close enough to give me what I need.


----------



## kat_ingram

Awesome! Thank you so much. 

Grimm, what prompted you to rebuild your car? How'd that go, and did it take you very long?


----------



## Grimm

kat_ingram said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much.
> 
> Grimm, what prompted you to rebuild your car? How'd that go, and did it take you very long?


The car was given to me by my dad. It had been sitting in the garage for 10 years. The gas in the tank turned to jelly so the fuel lines needed to be replaced as well as the tank. I started with that and moved on to replacing the brakes, clutch, electrical and then to belts and rebuilt the carburetor. I never got to replace the floor pans or redo the interior as I wanted but she was a good little car. It took me about 6 months as funds and parts allowed. I had to order a lot of the parts and pull others from junkyards.

My dad was trying to make me independent and not rely on a man to change a flat for me. I have changed more flats in my life than I care to count.


----------



## hashbrown

Grimm said:


> As a woman who rebuilt her own car before turning 20 I recommend a copy of the Chilton's guide for your vehicle's make and model.
> 
> http://www.chiltonsonline.com/


This ^^^^^^


----------



## fteter

As my children approached driving age, I made sure they each mastered very, very basic auto mechanics before obtaining a learner's permit. We worked with the following book: http://www.amazon.com/Auto-Repair-Dummies-Deanna-Sclar/dp/076459902X

Once they had the basics down, Chilton's Online became their go-to guide. It's mine as well. Good advice there from Grimm.


----------



## kat_ingram

Well consider me impressed. I can name most parts under the hood, have changed/checked oil, and changed a few lightbulbs. Dealt with a bad radiator once upon a time, and have jumped a few cars (not just mine) but I would be a long way from rebuilding much of anything.

That independence is exactly why I'm here sniffing out resources. I do have people I could rely on if I truly got stuck in a situation; however, I'm a firm believer in individual responsibility and that the only person who will ever truly have your back is yourself. I'm more than willing to learn. Just need the know how.


----------



## kat_ingram

fteter said:


> As my children approached driving age, I made sure they each mastered very, very basic auto mechanics before obtaining a learner's permit. We worked with the following book: http://www.amazon.com/Auto-Repair-Dummies-Deanna-Sclar/dp/076459902X
> 
> Once they had the basics down, Chilton's Online became their go-to guide. It's mine as well. Good advice there from Grimm.


That is a great idea, and one I'll have to keep in mind should I have children someday. It was enough for my dad to help me in learning to drive at all, much less learning about mechanics. He knows his way around a vehicle more than I do, but he would not claim to be a car guy at all. Plus we go head to head on so much as it is. But I know it's never too late to learn


----------



## Grimm

kat_ingram said:


> That is a great idea, and one I'll have to keep in mind should I have children someday. It was enough for my dad to help me in learning to drive at all, much less learning about mechanics. He knows his way around a vehicle more than I do, but he would not claim to be a car guy at all. Plus we go head to head on so much as it is. But I know it's never too late to learn


My dad got thrown out of the house by his dad at 16. He had to drop out of high school and get a job to provide for himself. He ended up getting a job at a garage and became a decent mechanic. Most people don't know this about him because he has several college degrees now and was working as an aerospace engineer before he retired.

He wants to get in to rebuilding cars as a hobby now that he has 'free' time. I don't see him doing it. I see getting sucked in to doing it for him.


----------



## kat_ingram

My dad worked all kinds of jobs growing up, but has been in construction for a few decades or so. He's done remodel now for about the past 6 or 7 years. Worked for him for half a dozen months a couple years back, so I can handle power tools and the like. Demolition work was always my favorite 

But when it comes to cars, not so handy. My brother in law used to work at a dealership, but he's not the greatest at passing on information. Kind of doesn't grasp the concept that what makes sense to him doesn't always make sense to others.

Hadn't even considered it until this thread, but I may have to look at getting a vehicle of my own to fix up. I'm more of a hands on learner any how. Could be fun. I'll just add that to my list of everything else I plan on doing... artydance:


----------



## hiwall

There are also youtube videos on just about everything. Not real good just to browse through but if you had a specific problem they can really help.


----------



## Tirediron

I fix things for a living, and I have to say that I really find Chiltons manuals to be next to useless. Which means Grimm must be really talented and great at filling in vast amounts of missing information. Maybe the newer ones are better, I don't know. For Automotive repair Haynes manuals give a lot more background information on the subject at hand as well as tips.
Maintenance is critical, most break downs are due to neglect, simple things like letting the coolant get too low or never checking the brake fluid and especially ignoring the squealing when the brakes are applied.


----------



## Cotton

I like Haynes manuals as well. Sometimes factory service manuals can be found on the net but they are usually pricey. The last vehicle I bought new I purchased the factory manuals at the same time. If planning to keep a vehicle for years it's worth the investment.


----------



## kat_ingram

hiwall, wow I somehow didn't even think about looking up videos. Duh! That would be super helpful, provided you had something specific to look up as you said. Thanks!

Tirediron, thanks for the suggestion. I find that sometimes having multiple resources is the best. I suppose it's akin to the "eggs in one basket" theory. Might as well cross reference, and see what else is out there.


----------



## Tirediron

kat_ingram said:


> hiwall, wow I somehow didn't even think about looking up videos. Duh! That would be super helpful, provided you had something specific to look up as you said. Thanks!
> 
> Tirediron, thanks for the suggestion. I find that sometimes having multiple resources is the best. I suppose it's akin to the "eggs in one basket" theory. Might as well cross reference, and see what else is out there.


That mind set already puts you far ahead of most people


----------



## Cotton

Forgot to mention... there are lots of automotive forums on the net by make and model. belong to a few myself. Lots of knowledgeable folks answering questions..


----------



## tleeh1

We taught both of our kids basic maintenance and mechanics as they got old enough to drive, and both helped their dad with his circle track car -- everything from engines to fiberglass. I guess it paid off... our son is helping his almost 16 yr old son re-build his own truck. Our daughter has saved a ton of money doing her own maintenance and repairs - from changing tires to radiators to brakes to some serious electrical trouble shooting.


----------



## kat_ingram

Cotton- Looking up the Haynes manual as I type. Didn't think about forums either. Will have to check that out as well.

tleeh1- Aside from just knowing how to handle things yourself, I can imagine the benefits of doing work yourself and saving money. And who doesn't want to do that these days?


----------



## Grimm

Tirediron said:


> I fix things for a living, and I have to say that I really find Chiltons manuals to be next to useless. *Which means Grimm must be really talented and great at filling in vast amounts of missing information.* Maybe the newer ones are better, I don't know. For Automotive repair Haynes manuals give a lot more background information on the subject at hand as well as tips.
> Maintenance is critical, most break downs are due to neglect, simple things like letting the coolant get too low or never checking the brake fluid and especially ignoring the squealing when the brakes are applied.


I never had any issues not finding info in my Chilton book for the task I was under taking. But then I would go to the local family owned parts shop to order my parts. If I couldn't figure something out I just had to make a call and at least one of the guys from the shop would come over to help. I never let them wrench on my Ginny but picking their brains while doing the work myself was fun.


----------



## Cotton

Grimm said:


> I never let them wrench on my Ginny but picking their brains while doing the work myself was fun.


No teacher like experience!


----------



## crabapple

Grimm said:


> The car was given to me by my dad. It had been sitting in the garage for 10 years. The gas in the tank turned to jelly so the fuel lines needed to be replaced as well as the tank. I started with that and moved on to replacing the brakes, clutch, electrical and then to belts and rebuilt the carburetor. I never got to replace the floor pans or redo the interior as I wanted but she was a good little car. It took me about 6 months as funds and parts allowed. I had to order a lot of the parts and pull others from junkyards.
> 
> My dad was trying to make me independent and not rely on a man to change a flat for me. I have changed more flats in my life than I care to count.


Grimm, why am I not surpriased!

KAt_ingram, I use Haynes, but you can check manuals out at the public Library,
if you like what you see, take it home.
Later you can buy one if you like the make up of the manual.
I taught clubscouts the autoclass for their badge & found it lacking in repair information, but was told they are just kids.
Both my children know the basic repair & operational mainatance, but my daughter does not care to do most of it.
She does use the tool kit I gave her when she went to college, her switemates were amazed that she had tools & could use them.


----------



## kat_ingram

crabapple said:


> Grimm, why am I not surpriased!
> 
> KAt_ingram, I use Haynes, but you can check manuals out at the public Library,
> if you like what you see, take it home.
> Later you can buy one if you like the make up of the manual.
> I taught clubscouts the autoclass for their badge & found it lacking in repair information, but was told they are just kids.
> Both my children know the basic repair & operational mainatance, but my daughter does not care to do most of it.
> She does use the tool kit I gave her when she went to college, her switemates were amazed that she had tools & could use them.


Oh that is a great idea! I've been meaning to head to my local library for quite some time, just to check it out. But now I could actually go get something from it.

I'm like your daughter. Ultimately, I would rather not do a whole lot of it, but when it comes down to it, I want to be able to look after myself. For so many reasons.


----------



## Jim1590

Gotta say plus 1 to the dealer service manual. I got a set off ebay for my (recently sold) 98 chevy lumina. Paid 15 for them shipped. The haynes or chiltons may be a inch or so thick and cover several years. The dealer service manuals came in 3 volumes stacking up to probably 9 inches thick. Everything is broken down so the high school drop out mechanic in a back water garage can figure it out. Also has lots of pictures.

You can also look at a subscription to justanswer.com, I pay 15 a month and am able to ask questions to mechanics, lawyers, tax specialists, electronics repair people. List goes on and on. Used them maybe 2 dozen times over the years. You can pay be answer, but 1 question will be more than the subscription. You can get the information elsewhere, but it is nice to have a certified master mechanic at your finger tips.

Forums are great, here and auto forums can be a life saver. I have used them much more often than I could recall. Even something as simple as "can I change my new cars oil myself without voiding the powertrain warranty" got me a lot of answers (yes I can) and tips.

Lastly, with Christmas coming up, get yourself a NICE big socket set. You want short and deep sockets, metric and sae, 1/4", 1/2" and 3/8" sockets and wrenches. Get a breaker bar. Have these on hand because nothing is worse than needing a certain tool and it is not there. If you do not get a breaker bar, get a metal pipe. Figure 24" long (get a 12" one as well) and make sure pipe is wide enough to fit over the socket wrench. You can now extend the arm on the wrench and give you more torque. Make sure you have some penetrating oil on hand as well. WD40 works, but I like Liquid Wrench better.

Good luck!


----------



## Marcus

One of the things no one has mentioned is a code reader. It's for newer cars and trucks (mid 90s on up) and will tell you what problem the car computer is seeing. I bought the most expensive one Wal Mart had and it was ~$70. You can also go to a car parts store and get a free code reading from most.

I had a 97 Buick that had an intermittent check engine light. Plugging in the reader, I found that there was a problem with a transmission sensor. After doing a little research on the net, it turns out the sensor has a magnet that was known to fall off after several years and generate an error code. I just reset the code after making sure it was nothing serious. It payed for itself by keeping me from going to the dealer to find out what was wrong.

I also had a headlight assembly get busted once. The dealer wanted over $250 for the assembly with a 2 week wait for the part. I found it online for $115 with shipping and got it in 3 days. 15 minutes, 4 screws and an electrical plug later and it was installed.

My point is there's a lot of information and cheap parts out there. Knowing what is wrong before going to a mechanic can save you big bucks since some folks like to take advantage of the naive.


----------



## Tirediron

"If you can troubleshoot it fix it", that is exactly what I tell people who tell me what parts to change on their stuff. 

Cause it will be the mechanics fault when he changes out their O2 sensor (that they said to change)and it doesn't solve the check engine light, and code because the Cat is plugged.

I also agree that a factory service manual is much better than a generic repair manual, but these often take weeks to get and only cover one model. Great if you are committed to a specific unit.


----------



## LincTex

Tirediron said:


> I also agree that a factory service manual is much better than a generic repair manual, but these often take weeks to get and only cover one model. Great if you are committed to a specific unit.


Well, it depends. I have often found that a factory manual for a Dodge Caravan (for example) will often have enough info that you can also fix your Dodge pickup from the same manual. I can't speak for GM, but if you have a good set of factory manuals for a Ford Product, you can then fix almost any Ford 

Granted, things like transmissions (Front WD versus Rear WD) are very different.... but almost all basic maintenance - and a lot of troubleshooting of electrical and fuel systems is identical.


----------



## TheLazyL

kat_ingram said:


> ... I can name most parts under the hood,...


Do you know where the 710 cap is located?


----------



## Tirediron

LincTex said:


> Well, it depends. I have often found that a factory manual for a Dodge Caravan (for example) will often have enough info that you can also fix your Dodge pickup from the same manual. I can't speak for GM, but if you have a good set of factory manuals for a Ford Product, you can then fix almost any Ford
> 
> Granted, things like transmissions (Front WD versus Rear WD) are very different.... but almost all basic maintenance - and a lot of troubleshooting of electrical and fuel systems is identical.


Back in the 70 & 80 s Gm tried to use as many common parts as possible so the spill over would have been even better,

Here any factory service manuals were expensive and hard to get , almost any parts store has a rack of Haynes manuals.


----------



## Jim1590

If you own the car, get the dealer manual. At least look for it if you can. My gm manual was for the 98 and 99 "w" body. Lumina and Monte Carlo. Couple others I think.
Original poster, what type of car do you have?
And most important, as TheLazyL posted, find the 710 cap!


----------



## Viking

Tirediron said:


> I fix things for a living, and I have to say that I really find Chiltons manuals to be next to useless. Which means Grimm must be really talented and great at filling in vast amounts of missing information. Maybe the newer ones are better, I don't know. For Automotive repair Haynes manuals give a lot more background information on the subject at hand as well as tips.
> Maintenance is critical, most break downs are due to neglect, simple things like letting the coolant get too low or never checking the brake fluid and especially ignoring the squealing when the brakes are applied.


Back in the 50's and 60's the Haynes manuals were outstanding, I've pulled automatic transmissions apart and put them back together using them. Now days you would have to have factory service manuals to cover things like that. For my Suzuki Samurai I have a Chiltons but it's sadly lacking in the information so I got a downloaded CD Samurai factory service manual from a Samurai used parts business, for free. Depending on the year and type of vehicle, sometimes FSM downloads can be free. I'm a big believer in FSM's and yes, they can be expensive but they are really worth it, especially if you plan on keeping the vehicle you bought them for.


----------



## LincTex

Jim1590 said:


> And most important, as TheLazyL posted, find the 710 cap!


You guys are mean!


----------



## Tirediron

that's the one, but what does OEMS mean??


----------



## LincTex

Tirediron said:


> that's the one, but what does OEMS mean??


Original Equipment Manufacturer?


----------



## Tirediron

LincTex said:


> Original Equipment Manufacturer?


Come on you can do better , 710 OEMS = OIL 5W30


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

Hands on is the best way to learn. I taught each of my kids how to work on their own cars and trucks. On the new models it is not so easy to go beyond the basics. 

Basic skills needed 
How to change a tire and patch it with plugs, patches and installing a tube if necessary
How to change your own oil (draining old oil, replacing the filter and the plug before new oil)
How to replace filters (Air engine and cabin, Oil filter, fuel filter, 
How to check and fill brake fluid, power steering fluid, transmission fluid
How to install new spark plugs (and gap them)
How to lubricate the chassis and running gear.
How to change windshield wipers
How to change fuses 
How to change bulbs 

What tools do you need? you need a GOOD set of tools. By that I mean get as good a packaged set as you can. Stay away from Chinese junk if you can. Craftsman tools are great if made in USA. Lowes has some nice stuff. Look for package deals where you get socket wrenches, open and box end wrenches, Spanners/Crescent adjustable wrenches, screw driver sets including TORX, Phillips (+ ends) standard blades, a magnet on a wand to pick up dropped tools in the areas you cannot get to. You need a good set of pliers, electric tape, Hose bandage if you can find it for those times you have to improvise a patch to a busted radiator hose. You need some good battery powered lights for those night time repairs on the road. 

If you do not have a mentor to help you try this, find a place where they change oil and have them do it but ask to watch so you can be educated. It is great if they have a lift where the car is raised or a pit under the car. Look and see where your oil filter is and the oil plug. Watch what they do and take pictures if you can. 

I know one group of women who met at the church in our neighborhood who had someone come in and do a hands on seminar on basics for them. They went out into the parking lot and changed a tire one evening. Having a group sometimes makes it easier on both the women involved and the trainer. Go to your local O'Reilly's Auto and get them to show you how to do simple tasks like Change windshield wipers or replace a battery. 

If you have a friend who is married and the husband is handy with cars ask BOTH of them to show you. I would never ask the husband to do it alone. That can cause you some problems with your friendship.


----------



## kat_ingram

Goodness, I am so glad I asked. I've gotten way more ideas than I anticipated. This is great. I may have to reread this thread a few... dozen times haha. It's a lot to take in, but I feel this is good stuff.

I currently drive a 2004 Honda Civic. I believe I'm around 105,000 miles so far, but a lot of people say that I can get a good 400,000 out of it if I take good care of her. She's a good vehicle. Hasn't given me many things to complain about. Needing a new set of tires soon.


----------



## Jim1590

Dealer manual on ebay, 30 bucks shipped:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-2004-H...anuals_Literature&hash=item5d46a02911&vxp=mtr

The Haynes and Chiltons can both be had on Amazon for around 20 each. They are each about 0.8 inches thick. A DSM is going to be probably at least as thick as a large phone book. A printed version of the DSM is on ebay for 50-100. I didn't look that hard.

You may consider this the best investment for your car you make. So many repairs are easy if you have the tools and something to show you how. Many people are just simply overwhelmed. Thats why mechanics charge hundreds for a brake job. If you can do it yourself, you can be done in maybe an hour and only being out the cost of parts.


----------



## crabapple

kat_ingram said:


> Goodness, I am so glad I asked. I've gotten way more ideas than I anticipated. This is great. I may have to reread this thread a few... dozen times haha. It's a lot to take in, but I feel this is good stuff.
> 
> I currently drive a 2004 Honda Civic. I believe I'm around 105,000 miles so far, but a lot of people say that I can get a good 400,000 out of it if I take good care of her. She's a good vehicle. Hasn't given me many things to complain about. Needing a new set of tires soon.


DW drove a 1990 Honda Accord with 455,000. when she was hit by a turning car in a blind stop.
Broke the front left/driver wheel & totaled the car.
Two months before the wreck someone offered her $1000.00 for it.
She told them to start at $5000.00 & they might could reach a deal.
I agree & we have no regrets.


----------



## Jim1590

crabapple said:


> DW drove a 1990 Honda Accord with 455,000.


Bet the insurance was real quick to offer blue book on that one!


----------

